# Lighting advice for a charity gala



## chasinglight (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi,

I am seeking advice for a charity gala that I am shooting later this week. The gala will consist of guests mingling, silent auctions, and an evening program consisting of speeches from the event hosts and honored guests. In the past I have shot events like this completely with on camera flash; however, I was thinking to up my game a bit and possibly use a few remote flashes to light the stage for the evening program and possibly to add a bit to of light while shooting portraits/candids near the stage. Below are photos I found of the event venue and the likely setup.

As you can see space near the stage is likely a bit tight to setup an effective, yet out of the way flash. Any advice on flash placement? Or would you advise to just stick to on camera flash/provided stage lightning?


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 25, 2017)

chasinglight said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am seeking advice for a charity gala that I am shooting later this week. The gala will consist of guests mingling, silent auctions, and an evening program consisting of speeches from the event hosts and honored guests. In the past I have shot events like this completely with on camera flash; however, I was thinking to up my game a bit and possibly use a few remote flashes to light the stage for the evening program and possibly to add a bit to of light while shooting portraits/candids near the stage. Below are photos I found of the event venue and the likely setup.
> 
> As you can see space near the stage is likely a bit tight to setup an effective, yet out of the way flash. Any advice on flash placement? Or would you advise to just stick to on camera flash/provided stage lightning?


My first step would be to see if remote flashes will be allowed.....


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 25, 2017)

If I was looking to do something like that venue I'd put two PCB Einsteins up on the gallery/balcony, one either side. I'd use the remote CyberSync to control power and on/off so I had choices when on my feet. It doesn't look that big a venue, even 580 EX or 600's would probably have the power if you aren't too trigger happy.

If you have a 5D MkIII or newer camera iso capabilities it doesn't take much extra light to give conference images that pop.


----------



## chasinglight (Apr 25, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> If I was looking to do something like that venue I'd put two PCB Einsteins up on the gallery/balcony, one either side. I'd use the remote CyberSync to control power and on/off so I had choices when on my feet. It doesn't look that big a venue, even 580 EX or 600's would probably have the power if you aren't too trigger happy.
> 
> If you have a 5D MkIII or newer camera iso capabilities it doesn't take much extra light to give conference images that pop.



Thanks for the advice. I will be using a 1dx and 6d so the low light capabilities are in line with the 5D3 and I could use a pair of 580 EX IIs w/ pocket wizards for the remotes. If I placed them in the gallery balcony, would you put them on light stands about 7ft up and direct them straight toward the center stage or angled up a bit to try to get some ceiling bounce?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 25, 2017)

chasinglight said:



> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > If I was looking to do something like that venue I'd put two PCB Einsteins up on the gallery/balcony, one either side. I'd use the remote CyberSync to control power and on/off so I had choices when on my feet. It doesn't look that big a venue, even 580 EX or 600's would probably have the power if you aren't too trigger happy.
> ...



It looks like your ceilings are very dark so I'd go direct with no modifier and see what zoom setting works best when you set them up. I'd look to clamp them to the railings that are there but if you have to use stands make sure you secure them, obviously.

I don't worry about iso when shooting functions like this, the reproduction size is never going to be big.

I'd have one on camera flash and the two remotes, this gives you maximum options and flexibility and also backup, if any one fails (or even two depending on actual settings when you get there) you should still be fine.


----------

